# Anyone ever tried painting these?



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Was thinking about buying these Clamp lamp light fixtures and painting them. Of course I would need something that could tolerate higher heat, so maybe some Caliper paint?

http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-Electrical-Tools-Accessories-Work-Lights/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbm8p/R-100354513/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

What do you think?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

grill paint?


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I think caliper paint would be fine.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

emc7 said:


> grill paint?


Yea can't believe I didnt think of that either... Should work as good as Caliper paint.. Only problem i've been having is finding a shinny black for Grill paint, only Flat black which is more of a grayish look


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm a bit of a painter myself and I've used both automotive urethane and some rustoleum rattlecan paint on the engine covers of cars without any problems. the temps under the hood of a car gets over 200 degrees, so I don't think you'll have a problem with any kind of paint(aside from super lame acrylic). 

I say prime it and spray with rustoleum. $4.00....Make sure you let it cure for a few days before you install the bulb and turn it on/plug it in.

that "horn" doesn't come in direct contact with the bulb and I highly doubt the temps of an incandescent bulb get high enough to cause problems. You'll see the paint blister before you see it combust


----------

